# "Erledigt , gekauft "MR Big 2017 ?



## alvis (27. September 2016)

Hallo ins Forum. ....

Weiß jemand ob es für die neue Saison eine Auffrischung des Mr Big geben wird.

Nach etwas Analyse meines Streckenprofils werde ich doch wohl bei einem leichten Hardtail landen.
Schiele unter anderem auf das Mr. BIG
Da dieses im Moment nicht in XL verfügbar ist macht mich das etwas stutzig.

Ist da ne Veränderung geplant
@ROSE Bikes Tech



Würde mich über eine Info freuen


----------



## alvis (29. September 2016)

@ROSE Bikes Tech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

bitte entschuldige die verspätete Rückmeldung. Für die kommende Saison haben wir kein MR. BIG im Programm. Das PSYCHO PATH wird es dann in zwei Laufradgrößen geben: S = 27,5" und ab Gr. M 29". 

Das Bike ist ab Frühjahr 2017 verfügbar. Wir bekommen leider auch keine MR. BIG Rahmen mehr rein. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## alvis (4. Oktober 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14093604"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bitte entschuldige die verspätete Rückmeldung. Für die kommende Saison haben wir kein MR. BIG im Programm. Das PSYCHO PATH wird es dann in zwei Laufradgrößen geben: S = 27,5" und ab Gr. M 29".
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info. ...
Dann werde ich mir mal alles in Ruhe auf eurer HP anschauen....
In der Vorstellung der Bikes 2017 steht davon leider nichts...
Bzw. habe ich es nicht gelesen. 
Wenn es so ist wird da ja nicht soviel Unterschied zum Mr Big sein.
Mal sehen wie es passt....

Soll auf jeden Fall ein Rose werden


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

das 2017er PSYCHO PATH ist erst ab Frühjahr bestellbar und daher leider auch noch nicht im Webshop. Sobald es dazu Neuigkeiten gibt, erfährst du das auf unserer Website. Ich freue mich, dass du dich für ein ROSE Bike entschieden hast. 

Falls noch weitere Fragen etc. aufkommen sollten, kannst du dich gerne wieder bei mir melden. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## alvis (11. Oktober 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14094633"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das 2017er PSYCHO PATH ist erst ab Frühjahr bestellbar und daher leider auch noch nicht im Webshop. Sobald es dazu Neuigkeiten gibt, erfährst du das auf unserer Website. Ich freue mich, dass du dich für ein ROSE Bike entschieden hast.
> 
> ...



Hallo Julia, 
wird sich im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Bikes wie PsychoPath und Mr Big was ändern. ....
Speziell im Bereich Geometrie. ....
Ab wann werden die öffentlich gemacht. 
Bestellbar ab 2017 ist ja top damit man sein 2017er Bike auch wirklich erst in dem Jahr bekommt und nicht schon ein halbes Jahr damit fährt wie bei den Wettbewerbern. 

Nichtsdestotrotz würden mich schon ein paar Daten interessieren.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

die Geometrie wird sich nicht ändern. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass wir nur noch ein Modell namens PSYCHO PATH haben, werden mit rahmengrößenabhängiger Laufradgröße arbeiten. 

Zudem ein paar Detailveränderungen:
- Gewichtsreduktion durch neues Carbon-Layup
- vollintegrierter Steuersatz (spart ebenfalls Gewicht)
- Änderung der Umwerferanlenkung von Top Pull auf Side Swing

Liebe Grüße Julia


----------



## alvis (11. Oktober 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14106493"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Geometrie wird sich nicht ändern. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass wir nur noch ein Modell namens PSYCHO PATH haben, werden mit rahmengrößenabhängiger Laufradgröße arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Julia, 

vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. 
Genau das mag ich an Rose. ...
tolle Erreichbarkeit , tolle Bikes und vor allem durch die Bank tolle Mitarbeiter. ..


Jetzt hoffe ich mal die Preise und Ausstattungen bleiben ähnlich wie 2016...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## alvis (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo ins Forum , 

falls noch jemand mit einem Neukauf überlegt.
Die neuen Carbon Hardtails sollen in
 14 Tagen online sein.
Ich habe am Freitag eine Anfrage mit Bitte um eine Info an den Support von Rose geschickt. .....
2std später kam die Info 

Da wollen wir mal hoffen das mir da was zusagt.


----------



## alvis (15. Februar 2017)

@ROSE Bikes Tech 

Gibt's schon was neues?
Ich warte immer noch....


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Februar 2017)

alvis schrieb:


> @ROSE Bikes Tech
> 
> Gibt's schon was neues?
> Ich warte immer noch....


Hallo alvis,
die neuen Carbon Hardtails "Psycho Path" werden bis Ende der nächsten Woche online erscheinen.
Die Auslieferung von den Komplettbikes wird ab Ende April erfolgen können.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (16. Februar 2017)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14363280"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo alvis,
> die neuen Carbon Hardtails "Psycho Path" werden bis Ende der nächsten Woche online erscheinen.
> Die Auslieferung von den Komplettbikes wird ab Ende April erfolgen können.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info, 
ich hoffe das warten lohnt sich und die Ausstattung bzw. der Preis wird ähnlich interessant wie bei den Vorgängermodellen.

Schade das es sich dann doch ein wenig in die Länge zieht, die Wettbewerber sind da ja schon etwas weiter.

Dann warte ich nochmal.....


----------



## alvis (1. März 2017)

Online........

https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-psycho-path-2-883823/aid:883846


----------

